# Biker und BikerInnen aus Frankfurt und Umgebung nehmen gemeinsam ab !!!



## Google (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

ich weiß das hier ein regionales Forum ist und mein Ansinnen wahrscheinlich im Fitnessforum besser aufgehoben wäre.

Ich weiß natürlich auch, dass die klassische Zeit zum Abnehmen im Frühjahr ist....

Aber ich habs halt schon das ganze Jahr nicht geschafft abzunehmen und es macht mir auch mehr Spass und motiviert mich mehr, wenn hier aus der näheren Umgebung eventuell Biker die gleiche Absicht verfolgen wollen, die ich vielleicht sogar noch kenne   

Es ist nie zu spät !

Deshalb heute der Versuch ein paar _"Regionalbiker"_ mitzureissen ein paar Kilos zu verlieren  

Also ich würd mal sagen erst mal ne Woche sondieren wer Bock hat und ab nächste Woche Montagfrüh heißts sich zu wiegen und sein derzeitiges Gewicht zu nennen. Und dann wird abgenommen  

Mein Wunschgewicht ist 80 KG bei 181,5 cm ( auf die 0,5 cm lege ich Wert  ) Ich schätze mal, dass ich nächste Woche gut 5 KG drüber liegen werde, die es abzunehmen heißt.

Und wie siehts mit Euch aus ??????????????????????????????

Grüße

Google, _der endlich sein Zielgewicht erreichen und halten will_


----------



## missmarple (29. Juli 2006)

Gute Idee - wenn man mal von der Schmach absieht, sich hier als "übergewichtig" outen zu müssen...   
Ansonsten hätte ich bei 180 cm (ohne irgendwelche halben...  ) gerne wieder eine 7 vorne stehen, was vermutlich einem ähnlichen "delta" wie bei Dir entspricht - lässt sich aber leider nicht so genau sagen, da ich keine Waage hab! 

Na, da bin ja mal gespannt, ob das was gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (31. Juli 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee - wenn man mal von der Schmach absieht, sich hier als "übergewichtig" outen zu müssen...
> Ansonsten hätte ich bei 180 cm (ohne irgendwelche halben...  ) gerne wieder eine 7 vorne stehen, was vermutlich einem ähnlichen "delta" wie bei Dir entspricht - lässt sich aber leider nicht so genau sagen, da ich keine Waage hab!
> 
> Na, da bin ja mal gespannt, ob das was gibt...


Uii...eine ganz Große  

Na, immerhin wären wir ja schon mal 2, die ein paar Kilos abnehmen wollen....öhem.....eher MÜSSEN  Aber wie willste dass ohne Waage prüfen  

Ich hab mich schon mal spasshalber heute morgen auf die Waage gestellt. Wie vermutet, ich hab 85,2 Kg, gut 5 müssen also runter. Ich fang dann aber wirklich erst nächste Woche Montag  mit diäten an. Da hab ich wenigstens noch ne Woche um mich seelisch darauf vorbereiten zu können.

@[email protected] Wir scheinen ja hier die einzigen zu sein, die ein paar Pfunde zu viel haben    

Auf gehts  Weitere Freiwillige vor


----------



## missmarple (31. Juli 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Na, immerhin wären wir ja schon mal 2, die ein paar Kilos abnehmen wollen....öhem.....eher MÜSSEN  Aber wie willste dass ohne Waage prüfen


Im Zweifelsfall kann ich mich auf der Arbeit wiegen - da müsste ich mir nur noch überlegen, wie hoch die "Klamottenpauschale" ist, die ich abziehen kann/darf... Da kann ich mich ja schlecht nackig wiegen!  
Ansonsten wäre die Alternative Umfangmessungen an exponierten Stellen - da merkt man ja auch, wenn hier oder da ein paar cm-chen fehlen...  




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Wir scheinen ja hier die einzigen zu sein, die ein paar Pfunde zu viel haben


Das glaub ich ja ehrlich gesagt nicht...  Zumindest kenn ich hier den ein oder anderen......   Die anderen trauen sich nur nicht, sich offiziell zu outen!


----------



## m.a.t. (31. Juli 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß natürlich auch, dass die klassische Zeit zum Abnehmen im Frühjahr ist....


Die günstigste Zeit zum Abnehmen ist mMn in der Übergangsphase zwischen Oktober-Dezember. Im Sommer ist doch Blödsinn, da macht man sich doch nur die Form kaputt.


			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie siehts mit Euch aus ??????????????????????????????





			
				Terry Pratchett schrieb:
			
		

> And all those exclamation marks, you notice? A sure sign of someone who wears his underpants on his head.


  

Fällig wäre ich definitiv auch, diese Saison habe ich jedenfalls stark unter mangelhaftem 'Leistungsgewicht' gelitten. Aber für dieses Jahr ist das zu spät.
ciao, matthias, der auch Langeweile hat


----------



## katarite (31. Juli 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Wir scheinen ja hier die einzigen zu sein, die ein paar Pfunde zu viel haben



Nein das seit ihr nicht, ich gehöre auch zu denen die ein paar Kilo zuviel auf den Hüften haben. ;-(

Ich bin gerade bei 93 Kg und das bei einer Größe von 187cm.



			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Auf gehts  Weitere Freiwillige vor



*done*


----------



## real-iceman (31. Juli 2006)

ihr federgewichtigen!
habe mich erst mal mit ach und krach von 115,5 auf irgendwas zw. 104.5 und 107 kg gebracht (schwankt immer, aber ich trau der waage auch net so)

ich bin dabei!

ice


----------



## Google (31. Juli 2006)

Jesses Mariaa  Doch schon so viele Diätwillige !! Da bleiben mir doch glatt die 2 Teelöfel Nutella im Halse stecken, die ich mir gerade gegönnt habe. Und mein Abendbier ist wohl jetzt auch nicht das Richtige  Nur gut das ich erst nächste Woche Montag beginne.

Da habt Ihr ja auch noch Zeit Euch ein bisserl darauf einzustellen. 

Die Woche noch Zeit nehmen ist gar nicht so schlecht. Da achtet man bewußt darauf, was man eigentlich schon die ganze zeit falsch macht. Allerdings hab ich auch das Gefühl es vorher nochmal übetreiben zu müssen...



			
				missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Im Zweifelsfall kann ich mich auf der Arbeit wiegen - da müsste ich mir nur noch überlegen, wie hoch die "Klamottenpauschale" ist, die ich abziehen kann/darf... Da kann ich mich ja schlecht nackig wiegen!


Wenn Du ohne Schuhe immer 1-1,5 Kg abziehst siehste ja auch was Du Woche für Woch abnimmst  Ansonsten hätten die Kollegen sicherlich nichts dagegen wenn Du Dich auf die "klassische Art" wiegst 


			
				m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> Die günstigste Zeit zum Abnehmen ist mMn in der Übergangsphase zwischen Oktober-Dezember. Im Sommer ist doch Blödsinn, da macht man sich doch nur die Form kaputt.


Ooch, so schlimm ists nun wieder auch  nicht wenn man nicht gerade beim Mara dabei sein will...





			
				real-iceman schrieb:
			
		

> ihr federgewichtigen!


  Ein Kollesch mit gleichem Ursprungsgewicht dürfte derzeit auf 96/97 stehen. 

Super das Du ab Montag mitmachst  

Auf welches Wunschgewicht wollt Ihr denn kommen ?


----------



## katarite (31. Juli 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welches Wunschgewicht wollt Ihr denn kommen ?



Ich denke so an ca. 75 KG, aber sicher bin ich mir da noch net.

Jetzt aber erstmal ein kühles Bier. :-D


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Juli 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest kenn ich hier den ein oder anderen......   Die anderen trauen sich nur nicht, sich offiziell zu outen!


Weiß gar nicht, wen du meinst.   

Fest steht, daß ich mit 101-103 kg bei 1,89 auch zu rund bin und mich mittelfristig wieder dauerthaft unter 100 kg (so 90-95 kg wären schön) halten möchte. Da ich auch mal 117 kg maximal hatte, wäre das für mich O.K. so. Allerdings funktioniert bei mir zielgerichtetes Abnehmen auch eher im Winter/Frühjahr durch Verzicht und dadurch Gewicht halten, woraufhin dann im Frühjahr die Kilos pruzeln. Daher werd ich hier eher sporadisch was beitragen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Juli 2006)

m.a.t. schrieb:
			
		

> ... Im Sommer ist doch Blödsinn, da macht man sich doch nur die Form kaputt. .....


Hmmm, welche Form ?   
Ich war mit 1,80 bei 101, bin bei 95 (konnte die letzten zwei Wochen nur 3x biken ) und schön wär's, bei 80-85 zu landen (als ich noch  ). Ich bin jedoch erst ab 21.08. wieder "online" (falls ich nicht eine Internet-Bude finde).
cu Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (31. Juli 2006)

Moin, 

wäre gerne dabei, aber ich glaube der Vergleich würde dann etwas hinken. 

Denn die ersten 5% Abnehmen ist einfach, danach wirds erst schwierig.
Tja, die ersten 5% hab ich schon hinter mir, da ich schön länger Versuche Gewicht zu verlieren.  

Zudem kommt natürlich hinzu, dass man Masse (Fett) verlieren soll, nicht Wasser alla Brigitte-Diät-4-Pfund-in-2-Tagen...  

Ich verusche es gerne trotzdem dabei zu sein und oute mich hier nicht nur durch zu hohes Gewicht, sondern auch als Zwerg unter Riesen  

176 cm, 85,5 Kilo, vor 6 Wochen waren es 90 Kilo.

Gruss

Thomas

PS: @google, wenn Ihr die Babu Touren unter der Woche später ansetzen könntet, dann könnte ich mitfahren. Wie wärs mal mit ner Nachtrunde zu später Stunde?


----------



## missmarple (31. Juli 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten hätten die Kollegen sicherlich nichts dagegen wenn Du Dich auf die "klassische Art" wiegst


Och... weisst Du... *hüstel*... die Kollegen sind ja nur "das halbe Publikum"...  Ausserdem... solange die Pfunde noch da sind, wo sie NICHT hingehören... och nö! 




			
				Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß gar nicht, wen du meinst.


Jaja, der betroffene Hu... ähhh... Kater... Naja, Du weisst schon.  Ansonsten bleibst Du mal brav so, wie Du bist, sonst schiesst Du die Berge ja in Zukunft erst recht wie ne Rakete hoch und man kommt gar nicht mehr hinterher!!!


----------



## real-iceman (1. August 2006)

zielgewicht? keine ahnung.
wollte eigentlich auf 85-95, da ich noch ein jahr football spielen wollte, aber auf einer anderen position.
jetzt können es auch gerne 80 kg sein.. eilig hab ich es dabei net.

ice


----------



## arkonis (1. August 2006)

also ich hatte mal 87 Kilo bei 183, jetzt nur noch 75 was nach meinung der BMI Experten als optimal gilt (Verhältnis Größe/echte Fettmasse). Das ganze ging in einem Jahr irgendwie von selbst, empfehle hier auch etwas Kraftsport da der Körper auch viel an Muskelmasse verbrennt. also viel Erfolg euch allen.


----------



## Maggo (2. August 2006)

> Weiß gar nicht, wen du meinst.



ich glaube ich bin auch gemeint und das vollkommen zu recht. allerdings habe ich keine waage zuhause und versuche einfach durch spaß am fahren und einer halbwegs durchdachten ernährung dem ein oder anderen ziel etwas näher zu kommen. wer weiß, vielleicht fang ich ja dann demnächst noch an hier mitzuschreiben....................???


----------



## Google (2. August 2006)

Moin, moin

Noch 4 Tage müssen vergehen, dann gehts mit diäten los  

Sind ja schon ne große Gruppe geworden was mich echt erstaunt  Vielleicht hätte ich den Thread " Frankfurt, Mekka der Übergewichtigen " nennen sollen  Ne, ne, wir Biker sind halt gesundheitsbewußt  

@[email protected] Falscher Thread für Deine Anfrage wegen der BaBunachttour  Aber mach ich gerne mal  Einfach im  Spessartthread posten ab wann Du kannst.

@[email protected] Natürlich schreibst und machst Du mit  Aber ne Waage für die Gewichtskontrolle find ich schon wichtig. Motiviert doch auch, wenn man die Pfunde purzeln sieht.

Übrigens: Ich bin schon voll motiviert

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lessiw33 (4. August 2006)

Hi Frank,

ich habe das gerade mal wg. der OP (Fett absaugen) gecheckt: 

_Sie werden einen Tag vor der Operation stationär aufgenommen (OP-Plan, Anästhesievorbereitung, Anzeichnen des OP-Gebietes). Die OP wird am nächsten Tag in örtlicher Betäubung durchgeführt, Dauer ca. 2 Stunden, wobei die Flüssigkeitseinspritzung und -absaugung ca. 1 Stunde in Anspruch nimmt. Unmittelbar nach der OP bis 12 Uhr nachts abwechselnd 1 Stunde liegen und ¼ Std. laufen, damit noch Restflüssigkeit abfließen kann. Am 1. Tag nach der OP wird ein Verbandswechsel vorgenommen, danach ist eine Entlassung möglich. Medikation am 1. Tag nach OP: Ciprobay Tabletten 250 mg 2 x 1 täglich bis zum 6. Tag. Vermeiden Sie in dieser Zeit, wenn möglich, sitzende Positionen wie Bürotätigkeit und Autofahren, welche länger als 3 Stunden dauern.
4 Wochen keinen Sport treiben. Das Mieder 8 Tage lang Tag und Nacht tragen, danach nachts noch ca. 4 Wochen. 8 Tage nach OP die Pflasterstreifen wegnehmen, falls Stichwunden nässen, normales Pflaster für weitere 8 Tage belassen. Ultra Face-Bodylotion mit der Hand morgens und abends ab dem 9. Tag nach der Operation auftragen und 2-3 Minuten einmassieren. 4 Wochen nach OP morgens und abends das Bodygel (in Apotheken erhältlich) einmassieren. Nach 3 Tagen sind Sie in der Regel wieder arbeitsfähig. Bei starken Schmerzen sofort den Hausarzt konsultieren oder sich in der Bodenseeklinik vorstellen. Embolie-Merkblatt (Untersuchung vom Hausarzt) vor OP mitbringen._  

Preis: von 2.500 - 7.500 Euro je nach Einsatzgebiet (dafür kann man sich ein tolles Rad besorgen)

Und danach 4 Wochen keinen Sport = gleiches Gewicht wir vor der OP...   Wir müssen uns also was anderes überlegen...

Für alle Beteiligten: Dies war ein Scherz!! (ist auch einfach bei 176 und ca. 72 kg. Spass beiseite.

Nach dem Winter habe ich jedoch auch mal ein paar Kilo zuviel. Ich schränke dann Konsequent Süssigkeiten und vor allem Alkohol auf fast 0 ein. Normal Essen und dazu viel Bewegung reicht bei mir schon aus. Allerdings kommt es natürlich auch auf die persönliche Veranlagung an.

Viele Erfolg beim abnehmen, setzt euch vor allem nicht unter Druck!!

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Google (6. August 2006)

*Hallooooooo*  

Seid Ihr noch alle daaaaa   

Seid Ihr auch noch alle diätwillig oder wollt Ihr lieber weiterhin lecker   

Ich hoffe doch nicht, und habt die Tage nur dafür genutzt um Euch seelisch  und moralisch auf das diäten vorzubereiten  

Ich habe/werde heute nochmals geniessen bevor es morgen richtig los geht.

Habt Ihr einen Plan wie Ihr vorgehen wollt ?

Ich werde die kommenden 2 Wochen sehr bewußt, langsam, auch lange kauen..... und deutlich weniger essen. Keinen Tropfen Alkohol, Schokolade nur bei Heißhunger und dann auch nur 2 Stückchen. Komplette Abstinenz ist bei mir Schwachsinn  Die dritte Woche ist bei mir Diätpause. D.h. ich ess relativ normal, also wieder mehr, damit mein Stoffwechsel nicht komplett auf Sparflamme geht. Dann heißts wieder 2 Wochen diäten. Solange bis ich auf 80 KG bin   !! Mit diesen "Diätblocks" bin ich im Jahre 2000 sehr gut zurecht gekommen als ich mich von 100 auf 80 runter gehungert hatte. Seit dem hatte ich nie mehr als 86 KG.

Dann kommt das Gewicht halten. Das ist noch viel schwieriger und langwieriger  

Morgen poste ich noch mein Startgewicht. Dann poste ich spätestens wöchentlich meine (hoffentlich !!) Erfolge und ab und an wie ich mich tagsüber gefühlt und was ich gegessen habe.

Ich hoffe Ihr macht mit und seid dabei  

Gemeinsam geht alles besser  

Ich wünsch Euch schon mal viel Erfolg beim Abnehmen  

@[email protected] Wenn ich Geld fürs Fett absaugen hätte, würd ich den Schei§§ hier lassen  ....Spääääsle


Grüße

Euer Google, _der bald ne geilo Figur hat....._


----------



## Lucafabian (6. August 2006)

Hallo Ihr Abnehmer,
Ihr müstet doch eigentlich Profis im zunehmen sein. 
Kann mir mal einer sagen wie man zunimmt. Ich hab wirklich schon alles versucht, Schokolade bis zum abwinken, in der Bäckerei meiner Eltern Süsskram bis zum Erbrechen, Abends vorm Schlafen minimum 500gr Süssigkeiten...nichts Hilft.

Ich weis nicht mehr was ich noch machen soll, wer kann mir Tips geben?

Gruss Uwe

PS: Dürfte ich als Dünner auch bei Euch mitfahren oder gibts ein Mindestgewicht?


----------



## Deleted 37613 (6. August 2006)

Den Gedanke mit dem Abnehmen habe ich schon vor einiger Zeit gehabt und umgesetzt. Bin jetzt auf 75 kg (recht genau). Sollte eigentlich reichen mit dem Abnehmen.  
Aber trotzdem werde ich mich melden falls es terminlich mal wieder passt, denn ein Bauch sehe ich immer noch.


----------



## Google (7. August 2006)

Oh Mann  Wohl etwas zu viel genossen die letzte Woche  

86,9 KG, also 6,9 müssen runter !

Bleibt nur der kleine Trost, dass noch nicht alles angesetzt hat. Trotzdem muß es erst mal runter.....

Jetzt seid Ihr dran.


----------



## Staanemer (7. August 2006)

Moin, 86,2 Kg, letzte Woche "No Sports".

Ich finde, man sollte sein Gewicht täglich oder alle zwei Tage reinschreiben, wegen der Motivation und der Statistik.
Eventuell auch das Trainingspensum.

Tschöö

Thomas


----------



## Deleted 37613 (7. August 2006)

77 kg sind es bei mir heute Morgen, seltsam ist doch mehr als ich gedacht habe.


----------



## Google (9. August 2006)

Moin allerseits,

also die Diät macht sichschon bemerkbar.

Montag 86,9
Dienstag 85,9
Heute 83,5  

Ist natürlich alles andere als Fett  Aaaber es geht voran   

Bei mir wird erst Montags abgerechnet. Das poste ich meine offiziellen Gewichtsverluste  

Ist ja ziemlich ruhig geworden. Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit den anderen, zB. missmarple, real-iceman, katarite, Maggo  und soooo  

Grüße


Google


----------



## katarite (9. August 2006)

Montag 92,5 KG
Dienstag 91,5 KG
Mittwock 92,0 KG


----------



## missmarple (9. August 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja ziemlich ruhig geworden. Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit den anderen, zB. missmarple, real-iceman, katarite, Maggo  und soooo



Anwesend!!!  Ich hab halt nach wie vor das Problem, dass ich keine Waage hab...  Aber vom Gefühl her würd ich sagen, dass ein bis zwei Kilochen gepurzelt sind. Und nachher gibt's zur Unterstützung noch 2000m im Schwimmbad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## real-iceman (10. August 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vom Gefühl her würd ich sagen, dass ein bis zwei Kilochen gepurzelt sind. Und nachher gibt's zur Unterstützung noch 2000m im Schwimmbad!



und selbst wenn es nur 1 kg ist. durch eine erhöhte aktivität baust du auch andere muskulatur auf bzw. wandelst fettmasse in muskeln um.und da muskeln schwerer sind...

dann eher körperfett messen (z.b. mit einem calliper, gibt es in apotheken) oder das berühmte maßband um den bauch/die beine/die arme.

kenne so viele leute, die haben nie sport gemacht. fangen auf einmal an, in verbindung mit (fragwürdigen) diäten, und wundern sich, warum sie teilweise zunehmen oder nur wenig gewicht verlieren...


seit ende mai (hab das genaue datum nicht im kopf) *13 kg weg!*
hatte auch schon mehr weg, aber ab und an muss ich auch mal für meine psyche sündigen.
immerhin sehe ich mich in ein paar tagen wieder als UHU!

mein tipp: *fettreduktion!*

hat bei mir schon mal wunder gewirkt, allerdings habe ich es damals unbewusst übertrieben, so dass mein körper rebellierte.

jetzt gehe ich das ganze etwas durchdachter an.
eine andere variante ist sicherlich die sogenannte "anabole diät", auch als atkins, low carb etc. bekannt. habe ich auch schon probiert und gute ergebnisse erzielt. allerdings gibt es, meiner meinung nach, folgende nachteile:

-für ausdauersport ungeeignet (kh werden zur ernergieversorgung benötigt, durch die reduktion fast keine "körner" mehr zum verbrennen da)

-nudel- und brotesser verfallen nach einer weile in eine böse depriphase

-einkaufen wird zum paranoia-trip, da man wie ein besengter die nähwertangaben liest und auch versucht, die versteckten kh's zu finden und zu meiden. 

low carb ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu kompliziert- obwohl ich sehr gerne fleisch esse- aber halt auch nudeln, brot etc.

zum thema fettreduktion kann ich folgendes buch  empfehlen.

habe es seinerzeit von meiner ärztin empfohlen bekommen und bin immer noch überzeugt und begeistert.

ice


----------



## Google (11. August 2006)

real-iceman schrieb:
			
		

> seit ende mai (hab das genaue datum nicht im kopf) *13 kg weg!*


 Meine Hochachtung  Aber mach nur mal langsam ! Nicht das Du noch vom Rad fällst. Die Abnahme in der kurzen Zeit ist schon heftig  

Ich gehs nicht ganz so wissenschaftlich an wie Du. Muß ja auch nicht so viel Gewicht lassen.

Ich weiß genau wo meine Zunahme herkommt:

 Zwischendurch werden Nüsse, in der Küche stehende Töpfe vom vergangenen Mahl, ganz langsam und unbewußt geleert.
 Zu viel Alkohol die Woche über (Wie soll mans aber sonst aushalten )
 Die Beläge aufs Brot/Brötchen könnten sich um einiges sparsamer gestalten.
 ich ess zu schnell
 am Wochende ess ich eindeutig zu viel des Guten (es schmeckt aber sooo gut )

Mein Problem ist aber auch, dass mein Körper alles sehr gut verwertet und kleine Sünden sich sofort im Gewicht niederschlagen. Ich werde immer bewußt essen müssen....

Jetzt versuch ich halt die o.g. Punkte abzustellen, was mir bisher auch zu 99 % gelungen ist.
Ich ess aber mom. auch extrem wenig, und achte dabei noch auf Fett und Kohlenydrate.

Jetzt zum WE hin werde ich aber wieder etwas mehr aber sehr bewußt essen, damit ich wenigstens noch ein paar Körner zum Biken habe und wegen des Stoffwechsels.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Abnehmen

Bis denne


----------



## SaTiZ (11. August 2006)

Hallo,
ich wünsche Euch allen schon einmal viel Glück beim Erreichen Eurer Diäten.
Vielen hilft es, wenn man das Essen einmal genau analysiert. Schreibt auf was Ihr in einer gesamten Woche zu Euch genommen habt - aber wirklich alles aufschreiben.
Danach kann man viel leichter anfangen, die Ernährung um zu stellen. Bei mir waren es die vielen Süßigkeiten zwischen durch und die süßen Getränke. Also habe ich die Süßigkeiten durch Obst ersetzt und trinken tu ich auf Arbeit nur noch mit Wasser verdünnte Apfelschorle (die normale Apfelschorle ist mir zu süß). 
Wenn man das durchzieht ist es ein guter Anfang. 
Wieviel Ihr damit abnehmen könnt, könnt Ihr Euch ungefähr ausrechnen. 7.000 kcal entsprechen ungefähr 1 KG.

Viele Grüße
SaTiZ


----------



## Google (14. August 2006)

Guten Morgen allerseits,

So Ihr Lieben, na dann mal Eure Ergebnisse auf den Tisch sofern Ihr Waagen habt. Oder eben auch andere Daten, sowie kleine Berichte wie Ihr Euch diese Woche gefühlt habt  

Mein Ergebnis für die erste Woche:

86,9 letzte Woche Montag 
83,9 Heute  

MINUS 3  

Von den 3 Kg wird sich rein vom Anfassen meiner "Erotikrollen" wohl 1 Kg  verabschiedet haben  

Die Woche insbesondere das WE waren ziemlich hart:

Am Montagabend schon war ich ziemlich unruhig weil ich nix zum Knabbern hatte, nach dem Abendessen nichts mehr geniessen durfte, z.B einen leckeres Glas Rose...

Das WE, besonders wenn man es sich auf der Couch gemütlich macht, ist hart. Na ja, wenigstens ein paar Möhren geknabbert und ein bisserl Obst gegessen..viel Kaffee getrunken. Ganz so schlecht ging es mir ja nun auch wieder nicht: Hab mir gestern ein Rindersteak mitt Salat ohne Beilage reingezogen....Und bei der Biketour am WE bin ich auch mitgekommen. Hab mich halt zurückgehalten.

Tja, müßte alles nicht sein wenn ich vorher Mass gehalten hätte  

Ziel für diese Woche: Gute 1 KG, danach 1 Woche Diätpause, will heissen: Mehr aber eben massvoll essen.

Grüße


Google


----------



## real-iceman (14. August 2006)

101,2!
es wird langsam!

ice


----------



## real-iceman (21. August 2006)

irgendwie komme ich mir doch alleine vor...
es ist mal wieder montag, also *hosen runter!!!*

aktueller stand heute morgen: *98,8 kg*

weiter gehts! denke aber, dass es jetzt net mehr so schnell gehen dürfte- leider. bin ja eigentlich kein mensch, der gerne wartet 

ice


----------



## AbsentMinded (21. August 2006)

AHA, Iceman ist UHU


----------



## Google (21. August 2006)

@[email protected] Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum UHU   

Mein Ergebnis für die zweite Woche:

86,9 vorletzte Woche Montag 
83,9 letzte Woche Montag
81,1 Heute

-5,8 KG insgesamt !

Jetzt leg ich eine Woche Diätpause ein.

Die Beteiligung ist ja leider entgegen den Erwartungen fast "0" Wenn wir hier die einzigen bleiben, lassen wirs wohl  

Mit dem posten mein ich...Zielgewicht 80 und Diät bleibt natürlich


----------



## Staanemer (21. August 2006)

Moin, 

Ihr wollt Postings? Kein Problem:  

Stagniere bei 85 Kilo, habe letzte Woch zusätzlich mit Krafttrainig angefangen. Trotz bleibenden Gewichtes schmilzt der Hüftumfang, die Hosen rutschen.

Ich habe zwar die Ernährung seit gut 3 Monaten umgestellt, verzichte aber auf Nichts, da ich von der Google-Blitzdiät absolut nichts halte. Entweder stellt man die Ernährung dauerhaft auf ausgewogen gesund um und ändert so den ganzen Lebenswandel, oder naja..., siehe Brigitte-Diät.

Ich esse halt nicht an einem Abend zwei Tüten Chips, sondern nur noch jeden 
zweiten Abend eine Tüte Chips und verzichte auf die Bierbeilage  

Finde es toll, wie es Iceman macht, langsam das Geiwcht runterschrauben.

Weiterhin viel Glück!

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (21. August 2006)

Erstmal Glückwunsch an alle, die bislang erfolgreich waren! 
Ich bin halt nach wie vor "waagenlos" - und werd's auch bleiben, weil ich von den Dingern aber mal sowas von gar nix halte... - aber wie Staanemer gepostet hat: "schmilzt der Hüftumfang, die Hosen rutschen"!  Bei mir übrigens auch durch Ernährungsumstellung und gezielteres (pulsorientiertes) Training - das bringt dauerhaft mehr und ist vor allem gesünder... 
Aber warum hab ich jetzt grad Heisshunger auf Chips?!?!?! Gut, dass ich keine da hab!


----------



## MTK-Cube (21. August 2006)

Hi zusammen,
ich war in Urlaub (Ausredean), nur 2x so richtig biken, danach 5 anschließende Verwandschaftsbesuche, d.h. Kaffee- und Kuchengedöns, dem man sich nicht so leicht entziehen konnte (Ausredeaus).
War vor 3 Wochen am Dienstag morgen bei 93,3 ; heut morgen waren es 94,3.
Jetzt möchte ich langsam weiter runter kommen. cu Carsten


----------



## real-iceman (22. August 2006)

auch von mir an den rest: *HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!*

@staanemer & missmarple: krassen repect an euch (_fetter respect_ klingt in dem zusammenhang net so dolle   )

es geht auch ohne waage. ich nutze sie auch nur am "stichtag", also montags. parallel dazu begleitet mich mein maßband. immerhin "fehlen" mir nun satte 16 cm umfang an der wampe. einige kollegen, die mich eine zeitlang nicht gesehen haben, waren mächtig beeindruckt *freu*

vor allem: ich bekomme neue dienstkleidung, weil die alte an mir hängt wie ein nasser sack  und dass, wo ich erst anfang juni die sachen bekommen habe. habe aber auch gleich vorgewarnt, dass ich über kurz oder lang noch mal bedarf anmelden könnte. die dame wollte erst meckern, aber als ich ihr sagte, dass meine abnehmerei letztendlich auch der gesunderhaltung dient und somit auch langfristig meine arbeitskraft erhält, hat sie das ganze abgenickt.

bin mal gespannt, was meine mum sagt, wenn sie mich im september sieht. sie kennt mich noch als "kugelblitz". aber sie hat auch mächtig abgenommen- allerdings durch ein magenband. aber als ich sei das erste mal sah, lagen zwischen _vorher _und _nachher_ knappe 50 kg...

ganz so wild will ich es aber gar net treiben. hauptsache bikinifigur im nächsten sommer *lol*

ice


----------



## missmarple (22. August 2006)

@iceman: das Problem mit der Dienstkleidung kenn ich - zum Glück lassen sich unsere Hosen hinten an der Seite mit nem Riegel noch eins enger stellen, sonst würd mir meine etwas seltsam anmutend auf den Hüften hängen... 

Ansonsten hab ich heut Abend mal "normal" gegessen, weil wir ein Essen von der Firma aus hatten und meinem Magen geht's grad gar net gut, weil ich diesen fetten Krempel gar nicht mehr gewöhnt bin. O.k., ich geb zu, dass das Käsefondue eine sehr unüberlegte Wahl war, aber dass mir das so zusetzt?!?!?! Ich glaub, ich mach mir jetzt ne Wärmflasche und nen Kamillentee für meinen wehen Ranzen... *jammer*


----------



## Staanemer (22. August 2006)

Ohoh, das kenne ich.
Aber mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Du darfst mal sündigen. Einmal viel oder zu fett essen bleibt nicht sofort hängen. Du solltest es nur nicht regelmässig machen.
Am Samstag war hier ein Feier, fett gegessen und getrunken.
Sonntag Blähbauch und Brummkopp - Montag morgen wieder 85 Kilo.

Diese 85 nervt. Ich komme einfach nicht drunter.
Heute bei der Tour extrem geschwitzt, direkt nach der Tour gewogen und... 85.
Naja, das heisst wenigstens, dass ich meinem Flüssigkeitshaushalt im Griff habe.


Thomas


----------



## missmarple (22. August 2006)

Also was den Blähbauch angeht, so muss ich wohl nicht mehr bis morgen früh warten... *hüstel* 

Hmmm, was Dein "85-Problem" angeht: wenn Du, wie Du weiter oben schreibst, jetzt zusätzlich Krafttraining machst, ist das nicht weiter verwunderlich, wenn's auf der Waage nicht weniger wird - Muskelmasse wiegt ja bekanntlich mehr, als Fettmasse. Insofern könnte es rein theoretisch sogar sein, dass Dein Gewicht zwischenzeitig hoch geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (22. August 2006)

Das weiss ich doch, deswegen ja auch Kraftausdauer zur Fettreduzierung.
Natürlich hast Du recht, wenn das Gewicht trotz Krafttrainig gleich bleibt ist es nicht negativ. 

Die Ernährungsergänzung, die ich vor Wochen mal probiert habe, hat auch prima funktioniert: 4 Wochen 89 Kilo, dann das Zeug abgesetzt. Seit dem gings bisher nach unten. 

Richtig geil sind auch diese Schwämme zum Runterschlucken.
"Nehmen Sie eine halbe Stunde vor jedem Essen 2-3 Kapseln".
Aha, dies setzt aber bereist vorraus, dass ich ein Essstörung haben muss, da ich nach Uhrzeit esse und nicht nach Hungergefühl. Denn woher soll ich denn wissen, dass ich in einer halben Stunde Hunger habe?
Gut, also Hungergefühl da, 3 Kapseln rein, ordentlich trinken, ne halbe Stunde hungern, hält Mann ja gerade sos aus.
Und? Ganz normalen Hunger, Portionsgrösse wie immer.
Betatest 2: 5-6 Kapseln über einen längeren Zeitraum verteilt, viel trinken.
Gut funktioniert, tatsächlich füher satt.

Soweit die Theorie.
In der Praxis sieht das dann so aus, dass sich der Magen nicht verkleinert, ist ja aufgebläht.
Sprich, nimmt man keine Schwämmchen mehr, isst man wieder wie vorher.
Beim Sport fehlt dann irgendwie die Energie, zuviel zum Thema Soja.
Bleibt noch der Preis: 24 Kapseln zu ca. 19 . Bei 6 Kapseln pro Tag ist...den Rest spar ich mir.

Thomas


----------



## missmarple (22. August 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:
			
		

> Das weiss ich doch, deswegen ja auch Kraftausdauer zur Fettreduzierung.


Brav! 



			
				Staanemer schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig geil sind auch diese Schwämme zum Runterschlucken.


Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigitt!!!  Ich erinner mich noch, als dieses Zeug relativ neu auf dem Markt war: eine tendenziell experimentierfreudige ehemalige Kollegin ist direkt in der Mittagspause in die Apotheke gestürzt, um ein Päckchen von diesen Dingern zu erwerben. In einem Anflug von Grosszügigkeit hat sie dann direkt ein "Ründchen geschmissen" und wollte uns zum kollektiven Einwurf dieser Kapseln animieren - ohne mich!!! Ich hab das Ding lieber seziert: Kapsel auf, Mini-Schwamm raus, Mini-Schwamm angeschaut, Mini-Schwamm Schwimmunterricht im Wasserglas erteilt, küchenschwamm-artiges Objekt (ideale Grösse, um Schnapsgläser per Hand zu spülen!!!  ) aus Wasserglas rausgefischt und den KollegInnen gezeigt, was sich jetzt in ihrem Magen befindet... Schade, dass es damals noch keine Foto-Handys gab - aber sie hätten rein theoretisch an diesem Tag erfunden sein können!  

Grüsse aus der schwammfreien Zone,
missmarple.


----------



## der-silberfisch (22. August 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

dann muß ich jetzt auch mal was loswerden. Ihr schafft das schon. Gut Ding will Weile haben. Wer hier nur stumpf Kilos verlieren will ist auf dem falschen Weg. Dauerhaft und dafür langsam ist das Rezept.
Ich bin von seinerzeit 104 kg auf zur Zeit 75 kg runter.
Ein paar meiner "Weisheiten":

Wasser statt Saft/Limo/Cola
Kleine Pizza statt immer der Großen
Zum Frühstück auf Butter verzichten. Bei Bedarf auf Frischkäse oder Quark ausweichen
Alkohol nur am Wochenende und dann in Maßen
In der Kantine Reis oder Nudeln statt Pommes oder Kroketten
Jeden 2. Tag ein kleines Schoki statt den Heißhunger zu kriegen
Beim Abendbrot statt Butter auf Brot Gurke und Tomate dazu
Vor jedem Essen 0,5 bis 0,75 Liter Wasser trinken
Beim Grillen statt Schweinerbauch und Nackensteaks lieber selbsteingelegtes Geflügel (Hab da ein leckeres Rezept. Wer es haben mag will schickt mir eine PN) Auch kann man fast jedes Gemüse grillen.
Als Zwischenmahlzeit statt Snickers & Co lieber Apfel oder Banane
Nicht jeden Tag wiegen sondern lieber jeden 4. oder 5. (Größeres Erfolgserlebnis)
Nicht nur zum Spaß biken sondern das Rad so oft es geht einsetzten
Keine Fahrstühle oder Rolltreppen benutzen. Es gibt fast überall alternativ auch Treppen

Jedes Extrem ist kontraproduktiv. Wenn du auf irgendwas extrem scharf bist versuche die Menge zu reduzieren statt komplett zu verzichten. Abnehmen darf nie eine Strafe für Körper und Geist sein.
Nach dem Abnehmen kommt erst der schwere Teil. Sobald du wieder zu deinen alten Gewohnheiten zurückkehrst bist du schneller als du denkst über dem Ursprungsgewicht. 
Auf Dauer bringt dich nur die Syncronisation von Verbrauch und Energiezufuhr wirklich weiter.
Ich hab als Marmeladenjunkie angefangen Marmelade selbst einzukochen und mach das jetzt mit 2:1 Zucker. Auch nur ein kleiner Schritt, aber er gehört eben auch dazu.

Also Kopf hoch und schön dabeibleiben. Dann wir das schon.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. August 2006)

Da will ich doch mal auf einen Link verweisen, der gibt euch über die fettverbrennung eine Menge Infos...
http://gin.uibk.ac.at/thema/sportundernaehrung/fettverbrennung.html


----------



## der-silberfisch (23. August 2006)

Sehr schöner Link.

Wobei wir dann wieder bei meiner Aussage sind:

Auf Dauer bringt dich nur die Syncronisation von Verbrauch und Energiezufuhr wirklich weiter.

Zumindest wenn es darum geht das Gewicht zu halten.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Google (23. August 2006)

der-silberfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest wenn es darum geht das Gewicht zu halten.


 Tja. das ist die schwierigste Kür  

Vor dem Jahr 2000 habe ich jahrelang zig Diäten gemacht. Anfänglich waren 4-5 KG 1-2 mal im Jahr fällig, zum Schluß hab ich 2-3 mal im Jahr bis 10 KG abnehmen müssen durch dem PingPongeffekt und weil ich meine Essgewohnheiten nicht umstellte. Im Jahr 2000 war ich dann so frustig, dass ich meine Gewicht einfach ignorierte und mir schwor erst dann wieder zu diäten wenn ich für mich was diätmässig ausgeheckt hatte, wovon ich auch überzeugt war.

Das brachte mich dann auf glatte 100 KG bis ich wusste was ich wollte. Ich fing dann eben an mit der "GoogleBlockdiät". Buch folgt  

2 Woche diäten, sprich FDH und dann eine Woche Pause aber bewußt essen.

Natürlich habe ich meine Essgewohnheiten reflektiert (siehe oben) und überlegt wie ich mich gesünder ernähren könnte. Der regelmäßige Sport, 3 mal Biken die Woche, auch nach Puls, macht natürlich mit einen großen Anteil aus.

Jedenfalls habe ich dann 20 KG Ende 2000/Anfang 2001 abgenommen, wovon ich dauerhaft 15 KG weniger bis heute halten konnte. Während der Diätphase habe ich gelernt mich bewußter zu ernähren.

Mit den letzten 5 KG (da bin ich gerade dabei) hab ich mir jedenfalls nun Jahre Zeit gelassen, weil ich merkte, dass mein Körper dazu noch nicht bereit war. Mit 80 KG war ich einfach immer zu hungrig als das ich das Gewicht hätte halten können.

Jetzt ist glaube ich die Zeit gekommen auch den letzten KG's den Krieg anzusagen und ich glaube ich schaffe das.

Die alten Essgewohnheiten, die sich wieder einstellen wollten, muss Paroli geboten werden und momentan fühle ich mich einfach gut  

Euch allen auch weiterhin viel Glück beim Abnehmen und vor allem beim Halten.

@[email protected] Das Du zu der höheren Gewichtsklasse gehört hast, hätte ich nicht geglaubt. Hut ab !


----------



## real-iceman (29. August 2006)

stand gestern: 97,6 kg.

ice


----------



## Google (30. August 2006)

Stand Montag: 81,00 KG 

Also während meiner einwöchigen Pause nix zugelegt aber auch nix abgenommen.

Heute habe ich das erste Mal mein Zielgewicht von 80,00 KG gesehen  Und ich habe meinen nun fast fettfreien Bauch im Spiegel gesehen  

Bis auf 79,00 gehe ich noch runter. Ich denke das nach der Diät nämlich wieder schnell ein Kilo drauf geht.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Staanemer (2. September 2006)

Moin, 

weiter gehts Freunde: 84,0 kg.
Über die 85 kg Schwelle half nur eine kurzzeitige Extremdiät. Hierbei habe ich fast nur Obst und Gemüse gegessen, so gut wir kein Fett, bzw. kein Fleisch.
Fett nur in Form von Käse und davon auch nicht viel, höchstens einmal am Tag. 

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## missmarple (2. September 2006)

Staanemer schrieb:
			
		

> Hierbei habe ich fast nur Obst und Gemüse gegessen, so gut wir kein Fett, bzw. kein Fleisch.
> Fett nur in Form von Käse und davon auch nicht viel, höchstens einmal am Tag.



Hey, hab ich die Tage auch erfolgreich praktiziert   - wenn ich mehr Sport gemacht hätte, wär's bestimmt noch effektiver gewesen... 

Grüsse von einer immer noch Waagelosen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (3. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, hab ich die Tage auch erfolgreich praktiziert   - wenn ich mehr Sport gemacht hätte, wär's bestimmt noch effektiver gewesen...
> Grüsse von einer immer noch Waagelosen.


Falls es irgendwann mal bei einer Hofheimer- oder der DIMB-Spessarttour klappt, frage ich vorher mal beim Metzger nach einer Fleischerwaage mit "S"-Haken (zum Aufhängen am Baum). Dann is wohl Schicht mit der "hab keine Waage"-Ausreden (is schon klar, voll ungentlemenlike ).
Zur Sache: letzten Montag 92,9 = 1,4 weniger; nicht soviel, doch die Richtung stimmt .


----------



## Staanemer (14. September 2006)

Na, keine Lust mehr?

82,5


----------



## missmarple (14. September 2006)

Nachdem ich der Fleischerwaage entkommen bin, kann ich (leider?!) immer noch nicht mit Zahlen aufwarten...  Aber da ich seit neuestem keine Lactose und keinen Weizen mehr zu mir nehmen darf und mich überwiegend von Obst und Gemüse ernähre, purzeln die Pfündchen weiter!


----------



## Google (14. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da ich seit neuestem keine Lactose und keinen Weizen mehr zu mir nehmen darf und mich überwiegend von Obst und Gemüse ernähre, purzeln die Pfündchen weiter!


Ich hab ja schon ein Bildchen von Dir im Forum gesehen. Da hast Du ja eigentlich nicht wirklich übergewichtig gewirkt, dass es jetzt so langsam Zeit wird mal Deinen nun erlangten Astralkörper zu zeigen  

Ich bin heute bei 79,5 gewesen aber mit Montags 80 KG hakts noch ein bisschen. Es geht langsam voran und das Ziel ist so gut wie erreicht. Ich diäte nicht mehr, esse aber bewusst. Und das hilft !

Grüße

Frank


----------



## missmarple (14. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ja schon ein Bildchen von Dir im Forum gesehen.


 Wo willst Du das denn gesehen haben??? Das wüsste ich aber, wenn es mich hier irgendwo in Bildform gäbe... Oder verwechselst Du mich vielleicht mit "Miss Marple"?! 




			
				Google schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast Du ja eigentlich nicht wirklich übergewichtig gewirkt, dass es jetzt so langsam Zeit wird mal Deinen nun erlangten Astralkörper zu zeigen


Astralkörper...   Das druck ich mir aus und häng's mir an den Ganzkörperspiegel, damit ich weiss, was ich da in Zukunft bewundern kann!!!  
Ansonsten erfolgen Vorführungen nur bei entsprechender Gegenleistung!


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ansonsten erfolgen Vorführungen nur bei entsprechender Gegenleistung!


Was gilt es denn da zu Leisten und was genau bekommt man geboten?  Ich würde z.B. versuchen konditionell auf dem Fahrrad mit Dir mitzuhalten.


----------



## caroka (14. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Was gilt es denn da zu Leisten und was genau bekommt man geboten?  Ich würde z.B. versuchen konditionell auf dem Fahrrad mit Dir mitzuhalten.


Du stehst doch gar nicht zur Debatte.
Sie will ein Bild von Google,.....kapiert.


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2006)

(fredberechtigungsmodusan)Ich habe derzeit 81kg. Das sind tatsächlich zwei weniger als vor wenigen Wochen. Bin einigermaßen stolz auf mich!  (fredberechtigungsmodusaus)

@Caroka: Hey, toll! Wir sind wieder so weit über jemanden ohne dessen Beteiligung zu diskutieren...  Also lass mal schauen: Meinst Du das Bild reicht? Und was genau sollte darauf enthalten sein?  Außerdem, wieso sollte ich nicht versuchen jemand anderem ein Angebot wegzuschnappen???


----------



## arkonis (14. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten erfolgen Vorführungen nur bei entsprechender Gegenleistung!



ich will auch ein Bild, ausserdem bin ich viel hübscher als die anderen. 

ontopic: bin jetzt auf 74 Kilo und kein Ende abzusehen, bei mir ist das Problem genau umgekehrt zunehmen ist gar nicht so einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## real-iceman (14. September 2006)

sorry, war in urlaub, eben wieder eingelaufen: 93,5kg (und weiter fallend)
es ist schon geil, was die leute für augen machen, wenn sie mich ein paar wochen  (oder grad diese 3,5 monate) nicht gesehen haben... 

also: nächstes update am montag.

ice


----------



## Google (14. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Wo willst Du das denn gesehen haben??? ................Ansonsten erfolgen Vorführungen nur bei entsprechender Gegenleistung!



Biste das nicht oder irre ich mich etwa  (ganz links) Ist aus dem Hofheimthread





Und wegen der Gegenleistung.....Am besten PN an mich um die Details abzuklären. Hier sind mir zu viele Trittbrettfahrer. Ich bin übrigens äusserst diskret   

@[email protected] Echt Super  Jetzt wo Du soweit unten bist, wäre es eine Schande das wieder draufzu(fr)essen  Ich wünsch Dir echt, dass Du Dein Gewicht dann auch halten wirst  Das ist einfach gesünder 

Grüße


Frank


----------



## real-iceman (14. September 2006)

wieder drauf?
um gottes willen!!! habe am 23.09. meinen ersten halbmarathon seit16 jahren (vor einem halben jahr konnte ich grad mal mit letzter kraft 3km laufen)
da bin ich um jedes gramm froh, das ich nicht mit mir rumtragen muss... *g*

und meine gesteckten ziele für das jahr 2007 erfordern auch eine strenge erhaltung meines wunschgewichtes.

danke für die glückwünsche. ich freuch mich echt über jeden tag, den ich durchhalte. tut gut, schmalere klamotten zu tragen, auch wenn es mir als "moppel" auch sehr gut ging.

ice


----------



## caroka (14. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Und wegen der Gegenleistung.....Am besten PN an mich um die Details abzuklären. Hier sind mir zu viele Trittbrettfahrer. Ich bin übrigens äusserst diskret


Astralkörper.....
Ohhhh.....Google  wir können uns ja einmal sehen......


----------



## missmarple (14. September 2006)

Sooooo, bin wieder da, nachdem ich den Nachmittag mit Extreme-Couching und "mich-bis-einschliesslich-Montag-krankschreiben-lassen" verbracht habe...  

Also irgendwie hab ich jetzt den Überblick verloren, wer hier wem was/wen anbietet?!?!?! Kann das jemand ohne Schniefnase und mit klarem Kopf nochmal - vielleicht so "Susi-like"?! - für mich zusammenfassen???  

"quoten-on-topic" @ice: Glückwunsch und Respekt!!!


----------



## Arachne (14. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> Sooooo, bin wieder da, nachdem ich den Nachmittag mit Extreme-Couching und "mich-bis-einschliesslich-Montag-krankschreiben-lassen" verbracht habe...
> 
> Also irgendwie hab ich jetzt den Überblick verloren, wer hier wem was/wen anbietet?!?!?! Kann das jemand ohne Schniefnase und mit klarem Kopf nochmal - vielleicht so "Susi-like"?! - für mich zusammenfassen???
> 
> "quoten-on-topic" @ice: Glückwunsch und Respekt!!!


Also ist doch gaaaanz einfach: Google bietet der blonden missmarple (die mit dem Astralkörper) eine Menge, was caroka (die mit dem Astralkörper) ihm überschwenglich dankt! missmarple (die dritte, oder vierte mit Astralkörper (so genau hab ich`s auch noch nicht geblickt)) hat nun die Möglichkeit aufzuklären (Google) und/oder auszuwählen (Google, arkonis, Arachne, ...)    

@ice: Bist Du so lieb und bist auch mein on-topic?! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (14. September 2006)

das ist so:
google bietet caroka ein Kompliment an,
caroka bietet google ein Date an,
Arachne bietet missmarple eine Sprintrunde an,
Arkonis bietet missmarple einen Deal an.
 war das on-topic genug


----------



## caroka (14. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Also ist doch gaaaanz einfach: Google bietet der blonden missmarple (die mit dem Astralkörper) eine Menge, was caroka (die mit dem Astralkörper) ihm überschwenglich dankt! missmarple (die dritte, oder vierte mit Astralkörper (so genau hab ich`s auch noch nicht geblickt)) hat nun die Möglichkeit aufzuklären (Google) und/oder auszuwählen (Google, arkonis, Arachne, ...)





			
				Arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> das ist so:
> google bietet caroka ein Kompliment an,
> caroka bietet google ein Date an,
> Arachne bietet missmarple eine Sprintrunde an,
> Arkonis bietet missmarple einen Deal an.


Selten so gelacht....


----------



## Google (15. September 2006)

An die Damen des Threads:

Könntet Ihr mir vielleicht zuvor ein paar pics per E-Mail von Euch senden ?   Ich hab den Überblick verloren  

 ​
@[email protected] Du bist mir aber eine.....  

@[email protected] Danke für Deine PN  Ich muß noch nachdenken


----------



## caroka (15. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> An die Damen des Threads:
> 
> Könntet Ihr mir vielleicht zuvor ein paar pics per E-Mail von Euch senden ?   Ich hab den Überblick verloren


Mer ham en schwindlisch gebabbelt.
Er taumelt schon.....
Ich will seinen Skalp.


----------



## missmarple (15. September 2006)

@caro: jaaa, noch ein paar Posts und er geht zu Boden - dann können wir ihn in unsere Höhle schleifen!!!


----------



## caroka (15. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> @caro: jaaa, noch ein paar Posts und er geht zu Boden - dann können wir ihn in unsere Höhle schleifen!!!


......und der Brut zum Fraß vorwerfen........


----------



## wissefux (15. September 2006)

@google : jetzt weißt du, warum ich auf dem bild einen gewissen sicherheitsabstand zu caroka halte


----------



## Google (15. September 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> @google : jetzt weißt du, warum ich auf dem bild einen gewissen sicherheitsabstand zu caroka halte


......Nicht nur Du... Und wenn man genau hinschaut, hört man sogar noch Deine Zähne klappern.

Meinen Skalp ? In die Höhle schleifen ? Jungs, die Emanzipation hat nichts Gutes für uns gebracht  

Was wollt Ihr da nur mit mir machen   ........... 

Ich bin ein sehr fantasievoller und kreativer Mensch  

Wir könnten uns z.B. gegseitig unsere _"Erotikrollen"_ (Fettringe) betrachten


----------



## missmarple (15. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten uns z.B. gegseitig unsere _"Erotikrollen"_ (Fettringe) betrachten



HA! Da kann caro gar nicht mitmachen - die hat nämlich sowas nicht!!!  
Google'chen, wie's ausschaut bleiben wir dann unter uns in der Höhle - das mit der Kreativität und so wäre dann im Feldversuch zu testen...


----------



## caroka (15. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> HA! Da kann caro gar nicht mitmachen - die hat nämlich sowas nicht!!!
> Google'chen, wie's ausschaut bleiben wir dann unter uns in der Höhle - das mit der Kreativität und so wäre dann im Feldversuch zu testen...


....wenn ich sitze und mich nach vorne beuge habe ich auch welche.....
Außerdem, was soll das. Du kannst mir doch nicht in den Rücken fallen.......ich dachte wir teilen ihn uns......aber typisch Frau, kaum geht es um Männer ist Schluss mit lustig....
Google'chen...Kreativität.......was für'n gesäusel:kotz:


Auch wir sehen uns noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> ....wenn ich sitze und mich nach vorne beuge habe ich auch welche.....
> Außerdem, was soll das. Du kannst mir doch nicht in den Rücken fallen.......ich dachte wir teilen ihn uns......aber typisch Frau, kaum geht es um Männer ist Schluss mit lustig....
> Google'chen...Kreativität.......was für'n gesäusel:kotz:
> 
> ...


Bei Jungs ist das leider genauso...  Sonst würde ich mich jetzt mit Google verbünden!


----------



## missmarple (15. September 2006)

@caro: nö, teilen is doof - ich bin doch Einzelkind!  
Na gut, dann kriegst Du den google und ich kümmer mich um die "A-Fraktion" (Arachne & Arkonis)...


----------



## Arachne (15. September 2006)

Darf ich nochmal ganz sanft anfragen, ob es bei der Übersetzung von "in die Höhle schleppen und der Brut zum Fraß vorwerfen" nach "Erotikröllchen zählen" bleibt???


----------



## Google (15. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> "in die Höhle schleppen


Neiiin nicht schleppen....SCHLEIFEN wollen sie meinen nackten Adonis...Auuutsch  

Ich glaub ich bleibe beim Pfunde zählen und beim biken mit harten Jungs


----------



## missmarple (15. September 2006)

@google: Feigling!!! Du weisst gar nicht, was dir entgeht...  ......


----------



## missmarple (15. September 2006)

edit: was stelle ich da übrigens gerade für eine Wortverwandtschaft zwischen A*d*onis und A*rk*onis fest?!?!?! Ein Tippfehler bei der Anmeldung???


----------



## der-silberfisch (15. September 2006)

Auf Google, gib alles


----------



## MTK-Cube (15. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> @google: Feigling!!! Du weisst gar nicht, was dir entgeht...  ......


@Google: ich ruf Dich, wenn ich sie am Fleischerhaken habe ...

(ontopic) ich pendel z.Z. zw. 91 und 92 herum (offtopic)


----------



## arkonis (15. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:
			
		

> edit: was stelle ich da übrigens gerade für eine Wortverwandtschaft zwischen A*d*onis und A*rk*onis fest?!?!?! Ein Tippfehler bei der Anmeldung???



nein, wirklich nicht   adonis :kotz:   der Adonis-Komplex, das ist auch wieder on-toppic, lieber ein paar Kilo zuviel als Adonis-jünger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (15. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> nein, wirklich nicht   adonis :kotz:   der Adonis-Komplex, das ist auch wieder on-toppic, lieber ein paar Kilo zuviel als Adonis-jünger


Schau mal da: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adoniskomplex auch jemand mit Adoniskomplex kann also ein paar Kilo zu viel haben!


----------



## arkonis (16. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal da: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adoniskomplex auch jemand mit Adoniskomplex kann also ein paar Kilo zu viel haben!



Wiki  
nein, der Adonis-Komplex ist eine beschreibung von Männern die unbeachtet von gesundheilichen Aspekten einem Schönheitsideal gerecht werden wollen (müssen).Besonders die Generation der Schwarzeneggers sollte damit beschrieben werden. In der letzten Zeit angesichts der SchönheitsOP's und Schönkörper-TV ist der Adonis-Komplex wieder aktuell geworden.
Es geht nicht um dickliche Personen, sondern um solche, die niemals mit ihrem Körper zufrieden sind. (also jeden Tag auf die Waage stellen, trotz Idealgewicht)
Aber Adonis ist eigendlich auch die Verkörperung der Natur in einer menschlichen Person also Schönheit, Tod und Vergaenglichkeit (wie google schon erkannte  )
Gerade vom Teil um Adonis gibt es aber viele Versionen (v.a. Stücke), fakt ist aber er hatte zwei Frauen was wir ja nun nicht so ganz behaupten können.
Fragt sich nur ob missmarple die Persephone ist. dann muss ich leider einpacken


----------



## missmarple (16. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> Fragt sich nur ob missmarple die Persephone ist.


----------



## Arachne (16. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> Wiki
> nein, der Adonis-Komplex ist eine beschreibung von Männern die unbeachtet von gesundheilichen Aspekten einem Schönheitsideal gerecht werden wollen (müssen).Besonders die Generation der Schwarzeneggers sollte damit beschrieben werden. In der letzten Zeit angesichts der SchönheitsOP's und Schönkörper-TV ist der Adonis-Komplex wieder aktuell geworden.
> Es geht nicht um dickliche Personen, sondern um solche, die niemals mit ihrem Körper zufrieden sind. (also jeden Tag auf die Waage stellen, trotz Idealgewicht)
> Aber Adonis ist eigendlich auch die Verkörperung der Natur in einer menschlichen Person also Schönheit, Tod und Vergaenglichkeit (wie google schon erkannte  )
> ...


Nichts anderes steht da ja. Ich wollte ja auch nur ausdrücken, das jemand mit Adoniskomplex auch ein paar Pfunde zu viel haben kann und das Adonis außerdem ja auch kein Magersüchtiger war.
Aber wieso Persephone? Weil missmarple gleich der Persephone wie jemand Geraubtes nicht auftaucht? Adonis hatte ja seine Aphrodite.


----------



## arkonis (17. September 2006)

genau und weil missmarple ein Höhle hat in die Sie uns locken will


----------



## Google (17. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> genau und weil missmarple ein Höhle hat in die Sie uns locken will


Mich mein Bester, MICH   @[email protected] Kannst Du mir gaaanz persönlich ein paar Einzeheiten verraten  

Dein Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (17. September 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Mich mein Bester, MICH   @[email protected] Kannst Du mir gaaanz persönlich ein paar Einzeheiten verraten
> 
> Dein Google



Google ich dachte Du bist ein Mann, Du säuselt ja genauso.....:kotz:


----------



## missmarple (17. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] Kannst Du mir gaaanz persönlich ein paar Einzeheiten verraten



*schlechtnachgemachterfranzösischerslang on*
Ohhh, Cherie - wass möschtäst Dü dänn wissän??? *klimper*  
*schlechtusw. off*

nebenbei mal "on-ursprüngliches-topic": meine erkältung hat mich ordentlich pfunde gekostet! *harhar*


----------



## Google (17. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Google ich dachte Du bist ein Mann, Du säuselt ja genauso.....:kotz:


 Das würde mich ja jetzt persönlich sehr interessieren.....: Was ist ein *MANN* ?? 


missmarple schrieb:


> Ohhh, Cherie - wass möschtäst Dü dänn wissän??? *klimper*


 AAALLLEEES Mon Cher, alles....


----------



## missmarple (17. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> AAALLLEEES Mon Cher, alles....


Oh la la - abär doche niescht vor die ondäre Loit! Mon dieu, Du machste mische goons Karrüssell in die Kopfe!


----------



## MTK-Cube (17. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Oh la la - abär doche niescht vor die ondäre Loit! Mon dieu, Du machste mische goons Karrüssell in die Kopfe!


Da fällt mir ein: ich wollt mir noch ein Schöffels aus dem Keller holen ...(Danke)
(sorry, falls sich jetzt eine(r) abgetörnt fühlen sollte )


----------



## Google (18. September 2006)

Guten Morgen  

80,4 KG....

Grüße

Google


----------



## missmarple (23. September 2006)

So, von mir gibt's heute noch einen Abnehmtipp für alle, bei denen die Pfunde vielleicht gerade nicht ganz so purzeln wollen: lasst Euch die Zunge mit Körperschmuck versehen - dann ist erstmal nix mit Essen und die Pfündchen schwinden ruckzuck dahin... 

Temporär lispelnde Abnehmgrüsse aus Marxheim.


----------



## Google (23. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> die Zunge mit Körperschmuck...


Aahhh.. So was hat mich schon immer angemacht....


----------



## real-iceman (23. September 2006)

hm, ich hab damals normal weitergefuttert.

aber geil ist so ein stecker schon... werde mir wohl wieder einen setzen (lassen).

ach ja, da ich am montag wohl nict zum posten komme:

*92kg* und heute meinen halbmarathon gefinished!!!
anfang junihab ich noch keine 5 km am stück durchgehalten.
hab mich gefreut wie bolle!

so long,

ice


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

real-iceman schrieb:


> ach ja, da ich am montag wohl nict zum posten komme:
> 
> *92kg* und heute meinen halbmarathon gefinished!!!
> anfang junihab ich noch keine 5 km am stück durchgehalten.
> ...



Genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. September 2006)

Yes !!


----------



## missmarple (24. September 2006)

real-iceman schrieb:
			
		

> hm, ich hab damals normal weitergefuttert.
> 
> aber geil ist so ein stecker schon... werde mir wohl wieder einen setzen (lassen).
> 
> ...



Was den Halbmarathon angeht: chapeau!!!  

Ansonsten: hmmm, an normal weiterfuttern ist bei mir noch nicht zu denken... Bin jetzt auf Alete- und Hipp-Gläschen! *würg*  




			
				google schrieb:
			
		

> Aahhh.. So was hat mich schon immer angemacht....


Oha, jetzt geht das wieder los... *ggg*Abär Cherie, das 'ab ische doch schon gewüsst und nuuuur für Dische gemaacht!


----------



## Google (24. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> Oha, jetzt geht das wieder los... *ggg*Abär Cherie, das 'ab ische doch schon gewüsst und nuuuur für Dische gemaacht!


Ach meine Schadzebusslee  Ich gä leideeer zwei Wochähhhn in Urlaube. Abber daan gibbbedse eine lääckeree Buusslee. Darf ich Deinee Schmuke dabeii sucheen  

Tschüssi bis in 14 Tagen


----------



## arkonis (24. September 2006)

Google schrieb:


> Ach meine Schadzebusslee  Ich gä leideeer zwei Wochähhhn in Urlaube. Abber daan gibbbedse eine lääckeree Buusslee. Darf ich Deinee Schmuke dabeii sucheen
> 
> Tschüssi bis in 14 Tagen



Tja guter google, schönen Urlaub, wir unterhalten solange MM...tschüssi


----------



## missmarple (24. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Ach meine Schadzebusslee  Ich gä leideeer zwei Wochähhhn in Urlaube. Abber daan gibbbedse eine lääckeree Buusslee. Darf ich Deinee Schmuke dabeii sucheen



Ohhhh lala...  Abäär natürrlische - Dü MUSST!   
Oh, isch wärrdö Dische so vermissään!  *schönenurlaub!*




			
				arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> Tja guter google, schönen Urlaub, wir unterhalten solange MM...tschüssi


 ......


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> ...  ......



Hach, typisch Frau: Sie weiß einfach nicht was sie wirklich will...


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Hach, typisch Frau: Sie weiß einfach nicht was sie wirklich will...



Ich weiß was ich will.....


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich weiß was ich will.....



Nächstes Mal auch in Kreuznach dabei sein???


----------



## arkonis (24. September 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> ......



Tu m'apportes un sourire sur les lèvres.  owned by leo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (24. September 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> Tu m'apportes un sourire sur les lèvres.



Ohhh, moi aussi, mon petit lapin...


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal auch in Kreuznach dabei sein???


Du Fuchs.


			
				Arkonis schrieb:
			
		

> Tu m'apportes un sourire sur les lèvres.


Ich habe leider nie die französische Sprache erlernt.


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

Französisch können alle Frauen


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Französisch können alle Frauen



Luca das ist ein Abnehm- und kein Anmachfred....obwohl, da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher.... und natürlich bin ich ein Naturtalent.


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Luca das ist ein Abnehm- und kein Anmachfred....obwohl, da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher.... und natürlich bin ich ein Naturtalent.



Nun bin ich aber mal gespannt, wer dies au..., äh - nachprüfen möchte!


----------



## Lucafabian (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Luca das ist ein Abnehm- und kein Anmachfred....obwohl, da bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher.... und natürlich bin ich ein Naturtalent.



Man sollte Ihn jetzt wirklich umbenennen, die Tarnung ist offensichtlich aufgeflogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Man sollte Ihn jetzt wirklich umbenennen, die Tarnung ist offensichtlich aufgeflogen



Hast Du ein Glück, dass bestimmte Prinzessinnen hier nicht mitmischen!!!


----------



## caroka (24. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nun bin ich aber mal gespannt, wer dies au..., äh - nachprüfen möchte!


Ich glaube wir verdrücken uns mal in unseren Plauschfred.
Edit: OK, zu spät.
Edit: Oder doch....


----------



## Arachne (24. September 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir verdrücken uns mal in unseren Plauschfred.



hmh, ich komme...


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2006)

nach diesem Mega-Wochenende mit Abbruch und teilweisen Abtransport meines Gewächshaus-Fundaments (Danke für die Hilfe!  ), Touren ab Hofheim am Freitag, go-crazy am Samstag und Bad Kreuznach am Sonntag habe ich wieder zwei Kilo Verloren. Bin mal gespannt, für wie lange...


----------



## Arachne (25. September 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal auch in Kreuznach dabei sein???





caroka schrieb:


> Du Fuchs....



Oder war es doch das Dirtbike?


----------



## caroka (25. September 2006)

Es ist nur ein Wunsch: Mit dem Dirtbike nach Kreuznach. 

Ach, ich bin sooo anspruchslos.


----------



## real-iceman (2. Oktober 2006)

muss dann ja doch mal wieder angeben:

*88,6*

und die letztens (billig) gekauften hosen passen nun auch wieder nicht mehr- DAS ist das einzig nervige.

und weiter gehts in eine (hoffentlich) erfolgreiche woche.

und denkt dran: alles wird gut!

ice


----------



## caroka (2. Oktober 2006)

real-iceman schrieb:


> muss dann ja doch mal wieder angeben:
> 
> *88,6*
> 
> ...


Das sind ja fast 4 kg in einer Woche. Wow


----------



## real-iceman (6. Oktober 2006)

na ja, ich war ja auch schon vorher unter den 92 kg gewesen, aber da die kilos derzeit schwanken, poste ich immer das aktuelle ergebnis...

hängt halt auch viel mit dem programm des vortags, der zugeführten flüssigkeitsmenge blablabla....  

mal sehen, was ich am montag berichten kann. bald sollte mein ziel ja erreicht sein  

am deutlichsten wird es bei meinen hosen. immerhin fehlen mir knapp 28cm bauchumfang...

*es hat nicht zufällig jemand noch (jeans)hosen in gr.30/32 übrig?* habe mir erst 3 hosen gekauft, aber die sind schon wieder zu weit.  
auch gürtel sind so eine sache.  
habe jetzt einen haufen klamotten, den ich wohl spenden oder für kleines geld bei ebay verkloppen kann...

auf der einen seite freu ich mich, aber andererseits schade um die klamotten, echt!

ice


----------



## caroka (8. Oktober 2006)

Das mit den Klamotten kann ich verstehen. Ich finde es gibt nichts schlimmeres als Klamotten zu kaufen. Das nervt. Doch, wenn Du Dein Wohlfühlgewicht hast, denke ich, ist alles vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## real-iceman (8. Oktober 2006)

wünschte, es wäre so... das kaufen geht bei mir immer schnell, da ich immer sehr genaue vorstellungen davon habe, was ich will.
noch nie länger als 45 minuten unterwegs gewesen.

habe zwar noch ein paar oberteile (shirts, hemden),
aber sonst NICHTS mehr.
keine jacken, pullis, hosen. wenigstens die schuhe passen noch.

mich sorgt mehr, dass der winter kommt und einiges besorgt werden MUSS!
und DAS tut halt sehr weh. 

ice


----------



## real-iceman (10. Oktober 2006)

uuund 87,6kg waren es gestern!
was ist mit dem rest? waagen kaputt, maßbänder geklaut?

ice


----------



## missmarple (10. Oktober 2006)

real-iceman schrieb:


> uuund 87,6kg waren es gestern!
> was ist mit dem rest? waagen kaputt, maßbänder geklaut?



Also ein Teil des Rests konnte in den letzten Wochen keinen Sport machen und dementsprechend stagniert's im Moment ein wenig. *seufz* Insofern gibt's nix neues zu berichten...  

Was Dich angeht: Chapeau!!!  Aber Dir ist schon klar, dass Du hier den ganzen Schnitt versaust, oder?!  

Mal was anderes: wo ist eigentlich mein Googlechen??? *such* Die 14 Tage sind doch schon um!!!


----------



## real-iceman (10. Oktober 2006)

schnitt versauen?
ma chére, je suis trés desolée... *g* (au weia, bös' eingerostet, mein franz.)

ich hab mir gedenkt: wenn es mal bei den anderen hakt, dann kann ich 

-als gutes beispiel vorangehen (schleim)
-die fahne hochhalten (stolzbin)
-mich gut fühlen, weil ich immer noch dran bin (auch, wenns manchmal arg schwerfällt!)

ice

und generell gilt: langsam! wir bekommen nicht mehr geld, nur weil wir schneller abnehmen. 
keiner wird uns deswegen mehr oder weniger lieben.

was mir nur gerade einfällt (als nur EIN beispiel von vielen) :

eine nachbarin sprach mich vor ein paar tagen an:

*sie*:"gell, du hast a bissi abgenomme?"
*ich*:"ja, etwas... (tiefstapel)"
*sie*:"aber jetzt ist gut, oder? darfst net mehr abnehmen, bis ja so en große kerl. des sieht ja nix aus!"
*ich*:"häh?"
*sie*:"ei, wann de so groß un' derrappelisch bist, dann sieht doch aus wie verhungert!"
*ich*:"komisch- als ich noch übergewichtig war, hat sich doch auch keiner um meine figur und meine gesundheit/aussehen gekümmert! wieso meint jetzt ein jeder, sich in meine lebensplanung einischen zu müssen???"

hab mich umgedreht und bin weg, sonst hätt ich dem alten supphuhn noch ein paar nettigkeiten über ihr bräunungsverhalten unterm assitoaster und denr daraus resultierenden falten erzählt!


----------



## Google (10. Oktober 2006)

missmarple schrieb:


> wo ist eigentlich mein Googlechen??? *such*



 

 ​
Ach so : 81,5 Kg 

Am Montag müssen also wieder 1,5 Kg runter


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Oktober 2006)

real-iceman schrieb:


> *sie*:"ei, wann de so groß un' derrappelisch bist, dann sieht doch aus wie verhungert!"



Da seht Ihr mal was für ein Problem die andere Seite hat  
und wenn man mal fragt wie man das ändern kann bekommen die derrappelischen nicht mal ne Antwort


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da seht Ihr mal was für ein Problem die andere Seite hat
> und wenn man mal fragt wie man das ändern kann bekommen die derrappelischen nicht mal ne Antwort



Ei Bub, da mußte halt e bissie mehr esse!


----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Oktober 2006)

Also ich pendel z.Z. um die 92, a*****bedingt geht bei mir z.Z. nicht viel mit Biken, abnehmen u.s.w.; deshalb kam auch von mir nichts mehr.



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Da seht Ihr mal was für ein Problem die andere Seite hat
> und wenn man mal fragt wie man das ändern kann bekommen die derrappelischen nicht mal ne Antwort


Hi Uwe, ich kann Dir (und allen Anderen *nach* einer ausgedehnten Biketour) dies hier empfehlen, wo ich heute den Abend im Kreise von ein paar Kollegen verbringen "mußte" : http://www.waldgeist-hofheim.de


----------



## Arachne (10. Oktober 2006)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Also ich pendel z.Z. um die 92, a*****bedingt geht bei mir z.Z. nicht viel mit Biken, abnehmen u.s.w.; deshalb kam auch von mir nichts mehr.
> 
> 
> Hi Uwe, ich kann Dir (und allen Anderen *nach* einer ausgedehnten Biketour) dies hier empfehlen, wo ich heute den Abend im Kreise von ein paar Kollegen verbringen "mußte" : http://www.waldgeist-hofheim.de



Kenne ich! Und da bewegt sich  bei Dir nichts? Auch nicht in die "falsche" Richtung???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK-Cube (10. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Kenne ich! Und da bewegt sich  bei Dir nichts? Auch nicht in die "falsche" Richtung???



Moment, ich geh grad mal schau'n ...................... ..................... ....................... .................... uppps, ne, erst morgen nach dem Aufstehen (wo hab ich nur die Abführtabletten...)


----------



## missmarple (11. Oktober 2006)

@ice: so Leuten wie Deiner suppenhuhnigen Nachbarin wird IMMER was einfallen, egal wie dick oder dürrappelig man ist... ;-) 




Google schrieb:


> ​



Ahhhhhhh - chérie, Du biste äändlische sürück und 'ast mir eine Fähnschön aus die Urlaube mitgöbracht...


----------



## Staanemer (11. Oktober 2006)

Bei mir ist alles beim Alten: das Gewicht steigt, der Hüftspeck schmilzt.

Das Informationsdisplay meiner vollelektronischen Federwaage zeigt 84 kg, folglich 1,5 Kilo zugelegt. Ich frag mich halt wo.

Thomas


----------



## arkonis (11. Oktober 2006)

vor einen Monat hab ich mit Rauchen aufgehört, war gar nicht so schwer.
Aber dafür bislang 4 Kilo zugenommen, sieht man zwar noch nicht, aber wenn das so weitergeht... und dann kommt die kalte Jahreszeit und der Weinachtsmann das wird noch ein paar Kilo bringen.


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> vor einen Monat hab ich mit Rauchen aufgehört, war gar nicht so schwer.
> Aber dafür bislang 4 Kilo zugenommen, sieht man zwar noch nicht, aber wenn das so weitergeht... und dann kommt die kalte Jahreszeit und der Weinachtsmann das wird noch ein paar Kilo bringen.



Könnte es auch sein, dass die Gewichtszunahme damit zusammen hängt, dass ich Dich schon länger nicht mehr beim Biken getroffen habe?


----------



## caroka (11. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Könnte es auch sein, dass die Gewichtszunahme damit zusammen hängt, dass ich Dich schon länger nicht mehr beim Biken getroffen habe?



Er geht doch jetzt immer mit der Trainerin zum Spinning. Sowas ist auch anstrengend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arkonis (11. Oktober 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Könnte es auch sein, dass die Gewichtszunahme damit zusammen hängt, dass ich Dich schon länger nicht mehr beim Biken getroffen habe?



 nein ganz sicher nicht, war eben 2,5 h Sport machen, alles im Indoor Bereich , aber du hast recht am Freitag sollten wir mal unbedingt wieder Biken gehen  
ich glaube das hängt damit zusammen, das ein Raucher mehr Kalorien verbraucht und beim aufhören zusätzlich das Bedürfniss nach Zucker steigt.
ich denke bis 80 sollten nicht so schlimm sein, aber dann....


----------



## Arachne (11. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Er geht doch jetzt immer mit der Trainerin zum Spinning. Sowas ist auch anstrengend.



Ach so, Mist, ganz vergessen...  

@arkonis: ok vergiß meinen Einwand!


----------



## arkonis (11. Oktober 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Er geht doch jetzt immer mit der Trainerin zum Spinning. Sowas ist auch anstrengend.



also damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht, Spinning ist total Öde,  :kotz:  das einzige was das mit Biken gemeinsam hat ist die Kreisbewegung an der Tretkurbel....sonst nichts.


----------



## m.a.t. (12. Oktober 2006)

Also bei mir sind heute -70gr zusammengekommen.


----------



## missmarple (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich scheine an "exponierter Stelle" auch an Masse verloren zu haben - zumindest hat sich's dort vorgestern beim Rennradeln recht "ungepolstert" angefühlt...  
(böse Zungen behaupten, es würde wohl eher daran liegen, dass ich etwa einen Monat nicht zum Fahren gekommen bin?!  )


----------



## m.a.t. (14. Oktober 2006)

Heute nochmal -133gr.


----------



## real-iceman (20. Oktober 2006)

hm. hatte einen (im wahrsten sinne des wortes) schweren rückschlag zurück auf 90kg- war aber lecker. *schmatz*
jetzt wieder bei 86,8kg und wieder fallend.
also: weiter gehts bei der kilohatz!

ice


----------



## missmarple (21. Oktober 2006)

real-iceman schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt wieder bei 86,8kg und wieder fallend.



Mal eine bescheidene Frage: welches "Zielgewicht" hast Du dir eigentlich gesetzt??? Ich steh ja immer noch zu meiner Äusserung, dass Du hier den ganzen Schnitt versaust!  

Bei mir fehlen nach der Stagnationsphase auch wieder ein paar Zentimeter mehr - und heute Abend werden in Hanau noch ein paar Gramm "runtergetanzt"!!!


----------



## real-iceman (27. Oktober 2006)

äh- 80 kg sind angestrebt. wird sich nach muskelzuwachs dann sowieso irgendwo bei 85 einpendeln, wichtig ist der verlust der fettanteile!

ice (der immer noch nix zum anziehen hat)


----------



## real-iceman (1. November 2006)

nachdem der verlust etwas stagnierte ( das WAR aber auch lecker!!!) zeigt mein digitaler freund heute morgen 83,8kg an.

und meine hosen, die ich vor etwa 1 monat gekauft hab, sind schon wieder zu weit! gürtel kann auch weg.

oh mann! das zeug hängt an mir wie ein sack, trau mich schon kaum noch aus dem haus.
selbts meine radhosen sitzen total mies. SO hatte ich mir das nicht vorgestellt...

ice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## real-iceman (3. Dezember 2006)

haben sich jetzt alle ausgeklinkt oder was?


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Dezember 2006)

Was erwartest du? Wir sind mitten in der Zeit der Stollen, Plätzchen und Lebkuchen. 

Das schlechte Gewissen kommt dann erst wieder am 27.12. - bis dahin herrscht Ruhe.


----------



## arkonis (6. Dezember 2006)

und die guten vorsätze am 01.01...


----------



## Arachne (6. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Was erwartest du? Wir sind mitten in der Zeit der Stollen, Plätzchen und Lebkuchen.
> 
> Das schlechte Gewissen kommt dann erst wieder am 27.12. - bis dahin herrscht Ruhe.



Also ich nehme gerade ab: Das Essen läuft im Augenblick schneller als ich...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (6. Dezember 2006)

Noch so ein Opfer. Ich hatte es vor 2 Wochen. Hat zum Glück nur 2 Tage gedauert und abgenommen habe ich dabei auch nicht.

Dumm war nur, ich hatte Urlaub und draussen schien bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen die Sonne.


----------



## Arachne (7. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Noch so ein Opfer. Ich hatte es vor 2 Wochen. Hat zum Glück nur 2 Tage gedauert und abgenommen habe ich dabei auch nicht.
> 
> Dumm war nur, ich hatte Urlaub und draussen schien bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen die Sonne.



Ne, ne, war ganz anders gemeint. Ich habe gerade die ultimative Diät entdeckt: Schmerzen! Habe mich auf La Palma überschlagen und mir böse das Kreuzbein geprellt. Wollte mit meinem letzten Posting nur ausdrücken, dass ich gar nicht bis zum Essen komme...


----------



## arkonis (29. Dezember 2006)

das eignet sich doch direkt um einige gute Vorsätze für 2007 zu schmieden:

*Abnehmen! - weg mit dem Speck - Schlank und Rank ins neue Jahr!
*

Weihnachtenwar schön doch sind die folgen der fressgelage, faulen herumhängen und hängen an der flasche nicht zu übersehen.
Bei mir sind es 83,3 Kilo d.h. 4 Kilo zu viel die müssen jetzt runter.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (29. Dezember 2006)

Ich halte es da eher nach dem Motto: "Masse schiebt."

Den Berg komm ich schon irgendwie hoch und runter habe ich dafür umso mehr Fun.

Ausserdem tummel ich mich mich nicht in diesen süddeutschen Findeeinenbikepartnerimallgäuthread (oder wo auch immer) und kanns daher entspannter angehen. 

Ok, das nächste Bier geht dann mal auf mich - nichts für ungut. [klatsch_klatsch]


----------



## Google (30. Dezember 2006)

arkonis schrieb:


> das eignet sich doch direkt um einige gute Vorsätze für 2007 zu schmieden:
> 
> *Abnehmen! - weg mit dem Speck - Schlank und Rank ins neue Jahr!
> *
> ...


 Bei mir wirds wohl noch ein bisschen mehr geworden sein. Hab absolut unnötig ohne Verstand reingeschoben  Ich fang am 02.01.07 mit Diäten an und hab deswegen diesen Thread im Fitnessforum eröffnet .

Tja, diäten werd ich wohl immer wieder mal müssen... Ich weiß ja wie es geht und wie man sich richtig ernährt und bewegt. Nur das daran halten fällt mir ab und an schwer  

Grüße

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (30. Dezember 2006)

Wie macht ihr das? Ich habe diesmal kein Gramm zugenommen!  Und wer mich kennt kann sich vorstellen, dass ich ordentlich gespachtelt habe!! Wo ist denn der B und BInnen nehmen gemeinsam zu - Fred?  Sch... WP!


----------



## arkonis (30. Dezember 2006)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Ich halte es da eher nach dem Motto: "Masse schiebt."
> 
> Den Berg komm ich schon irgendwie hoch und runter habe ich dafür umso mehr Fun.
> 
> ...



jaja, im hessischen Hinterhof, bei dem lieblichen Haunau wo nach jedem Spessart-Hügeli ein Prinzehesschen mit dem Bier in der Hand wartet, da braucht es keinen Schlanken und Durchtranierten Körper, aber hier im Taunus wo die Berge meilenweit hoch in den Himmel scheinen und bei Abfahrten die Masse einen tötlichen Parameter in der Gleichung des Bikers bildet, wird um jedes Gramm Speck gekämpft. Hier geht es nicht bloß um niedere Fragen der Schönheit und der Lust, sondern um die alles umfassende frage: 
lebst du noch oder fährst du schon  

so ich werde jetzt zum Händler fahren und ein paar Handelstangen kaufen


----------



## Bruder Jörn (30. Dezember 2006)




----------



## Staanemer (30. Dezember 2006)

Bisher bin ich jeden Berg raufgekommen  

Und dass die anderen oben ne halbe Stunde warten müssen stört mich nicht.


----------



## arkonis (30. Dezember 2006)

hat Weihnachten doch so einiges hinterlassen   
die faulen Ausreden, doch ein Blick in den Spiegel verrät was nicht zu leugnen ist


----------

